# Ike talks about his DQ



## ranger487

Got this from another board

http://www.mikeiaconelli.com/news.php?id=32


----------



## crappies4ever

he is such a loud mouth punk i cannnnnottt staaaaaaaand to watch him on t.v. at all. he is the terrell owens of bass fishing that needs the good old boys to give him a major attitude adjustment


----------



## Reel Thing

I'm not a Ike fan and I dont agree with his actions but the world would be pretty boring if we were all the same 
I think the DQ was chicken [email protected]# way to tell him to calm down he's been the same way all year and he did his work just as hard as anyone else to get to the classic 
geowol


----------



## rockbass

I agree with you geowol! well said. If it weren't for guys like him, it would be really boring.


----------



## River Walker

After reading what Ike considers an apology,I now believe that BASS should really nail his crybaby ass to the wall.Instead of owning up to the fact that he is the one to blame,he's attacking BASS.He says it's unfair that the guys fishing the classic can't use their own boats,that's why he was DQ'ed,because he was unfamiliar with the boat provided him.I look at it like,dude,everyone,not just you were given an unfamiliar boat to use.I don't see anyone else crying about it! How many days did you have to familiarize yourself with this boat? Honestly Ike,even in a boat other than your own,you really don't know that you have to turn a livewell"ON" for it to work????? Ike says that he is not the first guy to swear publicly at a BASS event,that may be true,but on national TV at the Classic-hmmmmmmm,I certainly can't remember of such behavior as that by anyone else.He also suggests that he's being made an example of,how many times do we hear that from guys in other pro sports when they get their ass busted??? You say that you weren't the first guy to swear,well,in my memory you're the first to break dance in your boat like a total ass,you're also the first to forget to turn on your livewell and kill your fish like a dope! You'll also probably get credit to being the first to get trash-talking off to a flying start amongst the ranks.Lastly,you claim to be a highly emotional character,that could be true,but then so is Kevin Van Dam,and he would never show his ass like you did,especially in front of a national TV audience.Dude,grow up or go home and stay there!


----------



## crankus_maximus

I guess you are entitled to your opinion. I take it you aren't going to pull for IKE in next year's classic then?


----------



## rockbass

River Walker- did he really say he was DQ'd because he was not in his boat? I think he said if he was in his boat the fish would not have been dying. people might not remember anyone else cussing during a classic, but that may also be because they did not televise it. Everyone seems too eager to just jump the gun and hang Ike up. Doesn't make sense. He is a pro, but that doesn't mean he won't make mistakes. It happens. The only reason it is still a big deal is because people keep talking it up.


----------



## River Walker

I don't really get behind anyone,although if I was forced to pick a favorite it would be KVD.Not because of his professionalism,skills or personality,it's just because I'm from Michigan too,simple as that.There's a lot of guys that I like on tour,and would be happy to see win it all.Ike does have a lot of talent,and fishing skills,I just don't care for his antics.He is exactly what ESPN wants,that's what bothers me.Emotional outbursts make great TV in their way of thinking,eventually, it will become nothing more than another reality show,focusing more on the individual than on the fishing.Appears that it already has.


----------



## johnboy111711

I think Ike made some really great pojnts, maybe he'll be the next start in the FLW? I know quite a few older pros are jumping to that series. regardless of what happened, i still like him and who am i to judge someone when i may have done the same thing with 500,000 on the line, not including indorsements. That is his livliehood.


----------



## River Walker

Exactly rock bass,that's the point.He shouldn't have been swearing because he WAS on TV.


----------



## crappies4ever

hopefully the FCC and BASS will fine him good and shock some sense into him. BASS has been very good for a lot of years without this punk and it will continue to thrive with out him. Ike please to to FLW


----------



## johnboy111711

Ike was not on live TV and it was espn's choice to air the clip. Ike should not be fined for anything he said because it was not up to his discretion wheteher it would be air or not. i hope IKe does leave, with it allong with the loss of the federation and established angler, BASS is going down hill quick. heck, many GREAT fishermen don't even need to go on the national stage to make the money that some of these pro do. Before some of you guys go and judge other for a 30 second clip, stop and think about if you have lost your temper. what were the circumstances? I bet you wouldn't want people passing judgement on you.


----------



## River Walker

I would expect people to pass judgement on me if I threw the American flag into the water on national TV,or anywhere else!


----------



## johnboy111711

honestly, do you really think it was about America? do you think is an terorist and is trying to over throw the government. The guy made a mistake. It happens. if there is a car accident and the car that is hit has an american flag on it, does that mean the guy hitting the car did it in spite of america. I think the circumstances would have been a little different if the flag was burned, or stomped on or something to that extent.


----------



## Shortdrift

Professionals are expected to show emotion but not lose their temper, and then cry about it. Ike needs to grow up in many ways. He is all happiness when things are going his way and then carrys on and on when they are not. Glad to see he was shown some authority.


----------



## crappies4ever

oh i don't really care about his temper tantrum everyone has done that. i just can't stand his loud mouth break dancing crap. the flag was just a victim of circumstance wrong place right time. and the swearing wasn't that horrible. he just doesn't know when to shut up.


----------



## johnboy111711

i'm sure some of the older guys would show a little more emotion if they weren't afraid of a heart attck or an aneuism... Ike manned up and apologised, but at the same time he may be able to help change BASS. His points made alot of sense to me, and no I am not condoning his actions, just took a second to see things from his veiw. i try not to me narrowminded.


----------



## johnboy111711

crappie, it just his persoanlity, there are alot worse people than him out there. kinda like radio, if i am listening to talk radio and the guy is a whack job, then i turn the staion, no need for me to get upset over someone else i can't change.


----------



## ncraft150

I'm not saying he's right or wrong. I'm just voicing my opinion of why he does what he does. I think he pulls this when ever he knows he wont get the attention for his fishing. If he's not on fish he'll get the attention some how and unfortuneatly his sponsors don't mind because no matter what their names are still being seen on TV.


----------



## crappies4ever

i'm not upset johnboy just voicing my opinion of him and like u say when he's on t.v. i just turn it, but when ur a public figure and young kids r involved and a lot of youung kids watch him i sure don't want any to emulate him.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Can you guys show me where it is written that you have to be a well-mannered person to be a professional angler? Everybody is different. I don't always like that - but it is the truth. He is just a different guy. He is cut from a different mold and marches to the beat of a different drummer. He cussed. So what? Everybody does every once in a while. ESPN chose to air the tape. He threw a hissy fit. Who hasn't? He break dances. Good for him, because I can't. It's his gimmicl and for him it works. He screams when he is excited. That's his choice. It's not written anywhere that it's not allowed. I like to scream it up a bit when I catch a huge fish or make a great shot on the golf course. It's good for the soul. 

The typical stereotype of a good ole' boy fisherman is breaking down. IKE just speeds it up a bit.


----------



## johnboy111711

but he was fishing pretty decent i thought...I didn't figure you were too mad crappie


----------



## Nipididdee

Looks like the corportate world doesnt like IKE's games either- RANGER just dropped him...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## crankus_maximus

Somebody else will pick him up. I also predicts he moves to FLW so he can fish out of his own boat. Ha!


----------



## River Walker

Some seem to be turning this into a generation gap thing.If you're younger,you like guys like Ike,if you're older,than you like the more laid back guys like Clunn.I don't see it that way at all,KVD isn't an older guy,he's just a professional,and represents his sport,and himself in that manner.Here's the breakdown,it's simple.KVD,Clunn,Nixon and other pro's like them are good for bass fishing,Ike is good for ESPN.Ike represents exactly what ESPN is all about,and it sells,so all is good for them.If you think Ike "manned" up and apologized for his childish actions,better read it again.He cleansed himself of any wrongdoings and attempted to place the blame on BASS,their rules,and their code of ethics.Do I think the flag incident was a form of terrorism as someone snidely remarked? No,that's just silly,I think it was just a classless thing to do by an equally classless individual.


----------



## Nipididdee

http://www.bassfan.com/Opinion_article.asp?ID=57

Nutshell.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## crankus_maximus

I think you are missing the point too. Why should he apologize? Because he made a forgot to turn the livewell ariation on? Because he doesn't like fishing in an unfamiliar boat? Because he threw a hissy? Because he released a dead or almost dead fish? If he doesn't care what you think of him - why should he apologize? The deed is done. I don't want an apology and I don't expect one. 

I am not turning this into a generation gap thing. I am just trying to shine an un-biased light on this thing. I don't even like IKE.


----------



## saugeyesam

i cannot believe that b.a.s.s doesnt have an appeals policy and that only one man makes a decision as to wether or not to D.Q someone i really dont have an opinion either way about ike i think he's got some decent fishing skills personally i'd rather watch him than that retard host biron velvick and those other yahoos on bass center , since when did bass fishing get all bling bling and hip hop the wiegh in sunday was a farce that guy they had hosting it was annoying as hell but thats just my two cents i'll keep watching anyway its like a drug you know. as far as ike not fishing in his own boat that i think is a cop out how long has he been on the tour those boats cant be all that much different that he didnt know about the livewell in my opinion he got caught up in the excitement of the whole classic experiance and forgot to turn on the livewell i dont mind the break dancing or the yelling it keeps thing from being monotonous ! and shame on espn for showing his fit on air they should have anounced the dq and told it was for the unsportsman like conduct or what ever and left it at that but that wouldnt be good tv would it!


----------



## River Walker

Let's just say Ranger Boats agrees with those of us that do think what Ike did was "a big deal".


----------



## crankus_maximus

Bottom Line

Ike will recover his sponsorship dollars. Those that loved him before will still love him. Those that disliked him before will still dislike him.

His bottom line will still be lined with greenbacks. That's the bottom line.


----------



## saugeyesam

since when did these tournaments get all political what happened to haveing fun and teaching the public about conservation and techniques on how to catch bass i think this is a big part of why i dont really care for tournaments all that much im not saying that i dont fish them but there have been times that i did'nt have as much fun as i would if i was just tossing worms or spinnerbaits in a strip pond or farm pond sometimes winning money isn't everything even if it is 500,000 dollars! i usually fish a few open tournys each summer for bass and then spend the rest of my time fishing for saugeye and crappie's!


----------



## Nipididdee

politics to profishn has been there since profishn has been there- you gotta figure this is the upper ends of the bell curve on bass angling here- its a business, therefore "political" if that would be the correct term- no different in a business selling widgets.

I disagree with Ike pulling out of this one. I commented the very moment the incident occurred that "he might be eatn' soup"- this is his start of his fade to black, then oblivion.

Ranger (GENMAR) is leading the way, the main FLW tour sponsor (BTW- you fish from FLW boats the final 2days of competition)- that is a HUGE punch in Mike's gut right now... and make ANYONE who is, or "was" going to be affiliated with him, pause and regroup before investing the bottom line, MONEY, on a possible IKE flop in their sales.

His "apology" reminds me of the kids I put in jail regularly- failing to accept responsibility for their actions and deflecting their mistakes onto others. 

Mike is acting like a child even past his "emotional" state. I was a BIG fan of his, now I'm just embarassed for him.

DQ #2 for Ike- thats what he'll be remembered for as opposed to his awesome abilities.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Shortdrift

Beautifully said Nip!


----------



## baby bass

i like mike but there should something done,not only to mike but all pro's in the public eyes. they should set examples for the kids by keeping their cool. thats my feelings on the matter.


----------



## Cull'in

As much as I like to see the progression of bass fishing adopted into a mainstream sporting event, one thing it will never be is a spectator oriented sport despite the best efforts of ESPN and BASS. This past Classic was further proof of that.

As stated earlier Ike is cut from a different mold and without a doubt he draws attention to himself. At this point he should know when the camera is pointed at him it's more than likely rolling. In his defense tournament fishing is an emotional rollercoaster especially when there is half a million dollars on the line.
I'm the easiest going guy you'd ever meet but I let the F-bombs fly when I lose a 12"
fish while fishing for a thousand bucks!

Should he have known how to operate the livewell system? Yes. 
Should he have gone crazy when he realized he had a decent limit of dead fish? Why not, I would!
Should ESPN and BASS have televised Ike's outburst? No, not unless they want to show us the countless dozens of other anglers that cussed and threw tantrums for various reasons over the course of three days. 

Iaconelli is the fishing media's whore, good or bad that is one's opinion but I think he got sold out this time. Ike has done more to advance the growth of the sport the last three or four years than the KVD's, Hackney's and Omori's combined. Shame on ESPN and BASS.

On a personal note I kinda hope we've neared the pinnacle of bass fishing growth. Sponorship and money are part of the game but when they begin to take center stage over the fish and fishermen I've had enough! I want to see fishermen fish, not salesmen pretending to be fishermen.


----------



## Shortdrift

Cull'in said:


> Ike has done more to advance the growth of the sport the last three or four years than the KVD's, Hackney's and Omori's combined. Shame on ESPN and BASS.
> 
> Could you elaborate on what he has done other then try to continously draw attention to himself. Examples please.


----------



## crappies4ever

i think u nailed it right on the head for me shortdrift all he does is draw attention to himself and not the sport of fishing. if someone turns on the t.v. and isn't a fisherman then they see him and they think we are all like him. just look at poachers in hunting they have ruined it for all hunters. a non hunter reads it in the paper about a poaching incident and all hunters r p.o.s.'s. ranger boats r just voicing the opinion of most american's that r worried about this sort of thing. look what barry bonds has done for baseball. terrell owens for football. it is all politics and role models for people in the public eye. i don't like it but that's the way it is.


----------



## crankus_maximus

I'll elaborate for him. 

#1 - He comes from a different socio-economical background than most of your "typical" fishermen. He grew up in the inner-city or at least in a very urban area. 

#2 - He has become VERY successful through hard work and dedication and lots of talent (I'm sure some luck thrown in there).

#3 - He is emotional (obviously)

#4 - He is DIFFERENT

All of the above add up to drawing kids and adults in to fishing world that thought previously the sport was all about *******-hillbillie, tobaco chewing, glitterie boat running all over the lake kind of sport. He has helped, or been the cause for, drawing those people and that demographic into the sport. he has shown that it is OK to show emotion. It is OK to be different. 

You see, even if they "Stop" or get rid of IKE there will be more like him coming up in the ranks and they won't be able to get rid of all of them.

Whoever said Ike is a media whore hit the nail on the head. The pimp left the whore out in the cold this time.

Good night gentlemen.


----------



## Nipididdee

Not to change gears here...BUT- this thread started with the Ike apology he posted on his website- I just saw an undate on Bassfan went back and looked at his web "apology".... aint it quite different than when the thread was posted!!!!????

Ike is SCRAM..BLING..BLING - I guess loosing your boat in the afternoon might have that impact on changing his earlier statements. 

How about a guy quoting an American Icon and then put an Asian twist to it... sounds like he's begging for Americans' forgiveness for the flag and Yammaha's "opportunity" to at least keep his motor!

Mike needs a lifevest and FAST- he's sunk quicker in 12 hours than a hog with no feet.

Nip
www.dobass.com

ps- I can't imagine Culln' wailing any F bombs! Don't let him fool you- he's the classiest guy on NE Ohio waters- his prescence is in silence and the big fish that didnt come off! He's a PIMP too!
http://www.dobass.com/BASSPIMPS/HANKINSSHRIVER/HANKINSSHRIVER.html

Sorry pimpman- you earned it!


----------



## Big Daddy

IKE is definitely marketable. As you can see from this thread, he still has fans, and I'm sure he does all over the world. I honestly feel bad for the guy as far as losing a major sponsor like Ranger.

He added a different flavor to tournament angling, and it's attracted some new fans, and has left a bad taste in other's mouths. Right, wrong, or whatever, he is a different guy.. 

He lost his temper. I'm sure any of us may have done the same in a similar situation, but how would we know? I know I've never fished for 500k before...LOL! I couldn't imagine the pressure... 

And, I think someone else in this thread hit it RIGHT on the head... ESPN did NOT have to keep re-running the footage, the story, and commenting over and over and over again, just for the "shock" value. Is it a storyline at teh Classic that a former Classic champ gets DQ'd on day one? Yes... Is it right to devote a majority of the coverage that day to it and call him "Randy Moss" or "Dennis Rodman" repeatedly, all day? No. ANd I say this with some certainty, after over a decade in teh TV business, ESPN is looking for a rating point, any piece of controversy and emotion to draw viewers to. The "ethics" and all that high-ground stuff is just that. STUFF. If replaying Ike losing it keeps folks talking til the next tournament, then gets folks to watch so they can see what happens next, well that's all they care about. It generates $$$, whether it's good or bad for the sport or the competitor is irrelevant. 

Mark my words, before the coverage of the next event Ike fishes, I'll just bet there will be a "let's see what he does next" story on Ike, complete with the "shocking" video clip from the Classic to set it up. I can almost GUARANTEE they'll even use it in the commercials leading up to it... Now, I ask you, what is worse for the sport of tournament fishing? A guy who breakdances or a network that hangs him out to dry to promote itself to make more $$?

I need to get off these drugs...


----------



## BigDaddy300

Have never followed the classics very close. But have watched from time to time. Did miss all of this one but would like to see the footage now that I have been reading this thread. Anybody know where I might find it.


----------



## mikeshookset

well big daddy just keep watching espn they are just as bad as ike i am sure they will be stupid enough to show it many more times. anybody can make a mistake thats for sure but it sure wouldnt hurt for em to just man up to it and go on and work on redemtion!! i have seen other pros get mad but they didnt blame the sponcers or distroy a sponcers property. he should have been dq and they should have showed it one time then let it go. ranger has the right to pull the plug on him he wants to fish from his own boat let him buy his next one. when he does hopefully the owners manuale has pics in it so he cant blame that boat manufacture for his next failure. ike is a good fisherman some where along the line he will get a second chance hopefully he has learned from all this because you can bet 1 more time and he wont even be wellcome at the local weeknite tournys! now for a better note any one know what ranger wants for ikes boat? does it have a salvage title ? ranger has to build a good baot if it holds up to ike lol


----------



## Minor

Normally I don't comment on such emotionally driven threads . . . but i must post my 2cents . . .

1. I watched clips of Ike fishing from other Triton's in other tournaments and don't remember of hearing of him not knowing how to operate the live well . . . nor have i ever heard of a professional BASS fisherman complaining about the brand of boat that they are fishing from . .. . (reality check - all of the anglers made him the running joke of the weekend if you watched the coverage and not one of them blamed the boat they were fishing in)

2. Most are just happy to be living what most of us on here consider the dream job . . . Fishing for a living . . . 

3. I own a nice bass boat and whether it was my boat, my buddies, or your boat i could not possibly think of destroying it nor the flag . . . .be noted that i am a hot head . . . but i just wouldn't do it . . . i have cussed many of fish . . and not once have i ripped a boat apart . . . 

4. EXCUSES . . . need i say more . . . . . we all know that they are like . . . 

5. Apologies are great . . . when they are not Public Relations driven . . . (do you think his PR guy helped him with the statement?)

6. If you think that for one minute that he is sincerely apologetic . . . think again . . . 

7. If they think he is good for ratings . . . I disagree . . . sponsors want people who can sell their product and if Ranger decides that they don't want him selling their product . . . combine their sucess and their decision and make your own . .. .( I am not a marketing major but takes little common sense to figure this one out)

Again this is just my two cents . . . but i treasure every moment i get on the water and thankful for the things that i have and would never act in such an irresponsible way given the chance to live the dream . . . competiveness is no excuse for behavior . . . and at the end of the day the money means nothing if you get DQ'd . . .


----------



## lateral_line

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/classic/news/story?page=b_classic_Ike_DQ_transcript


----------



## Shortdrift

Read Ike's apology on Bassfan and he sure is singing a different song. Looks like a feeble attempt at damage control, the type that only a self centered vain individual would make.


----------



## River Walker

I'm totally lost on one of these replies,Ike has done more for BASS than KVD? That remark needs to be lodged deep within the bowels of the comedy corner.I know,it had to be said as a joke,nobody would ever come up with something like that in a serious conversation.Ike probably has done more to destroy BASS than anybody else,I can believe that.Somebody else certainly had to be joking too when they said all Ike did was kick a few things around/throw things around a little bit,big deal.Sure is a big deal,it wasn't his boat!!!!!! I think he should be charged with destruction of property on top of all his other great deeds.Inner city kid,give me a freaking break! Nothing more than a smart-ass talking,hip-hop wannabe that got a great break by making the pro tour,only to destroy himself and whatever credibility he had up to this point.Funny how the silly little city boy is on his knees crying now,while all the red-neck hillbillies are laughing their ass off at the pompous punk.We'll all see just how bold and outspoken he is now,or was it just an act? He knows one more slip-up,and he'll be back where he belongs,selling 'crawlers at the local inner-city bait shop!


----------



## crappies4ever

OK everyone has made their opinion known, so what did u think of having the classic this early in the year as the first tourney????????? i didn't like it myself


----------



## fishin4five

Try taking a look at it from a different angle.

I'm not trying to support Ike or bash him. I could care less. 

However, it was ESPN's decision to put that clip on tv...and to play it time and time again. The producer of the show made the decision to show his reaction. If you look at it that way, then ESPN is responsible for creating any negative image of the sport. For the best interest of the sport and what fishing is about, they could have just as easily left it out. This may have been addressed in the other thread on ESPN and the coverage of the classic. I'm not sure on ESPN's interests in taking over BASS, but I personally enjoyed watching the classic all weekend. 

Granted, by fishing as a pro you voluntarily put yourself in the spotlight and need to act accordingly. Just another thought. Perhaps someone already mentioned all this, I haven't read through all of the posts.

We all make mistakes. Some that are mucher bigger than what happened to Ike. I can't conceive the amount of pressure and nerves associated with fishing the classic. I'm just glad I don't have a camera on me when I go fishing.


----------



## Big Daddy

Well, knowing how difficult it is to get and maintain sponsorships, that's why I feel bad for him. It is his own fault for the meltdown, I just think the pressures got to him and he just plain lost it. Heck, we'll never know the whole story, as usual...LOL

The added hype from ESPN is what will keep the "bad boy" label on him, and my point is, good or bad doesn't matter to ESPN, as long as people watch.


----------



## crankus_maximus

River Walker - I believe you misread and misquoted myself and another member here. The original quote by Cullin was:

"Ike has done more to advance the growth of the sport the last three or four years than the KVD's, Hackney's and Omori's combined. Shame on ESPN and BASS."

He did not say "for BASS." He said "for the sport." In that regards, I (and countless other people) believe he is correct.

I understand you are emotional about this issue, but please get the facts straight.


----------



## Big Daddy

I know Ranger dropped him, I just want any Ranger reps that may be reading this that we have a great website here, full of fishermen, that would love to see your boats splashed all over OGF! Drop me an email if you're interested in a sponsorship deal here!!

[email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## Shortdrift

"The producer of the show made the decision to show his reaction. If you look at it that way, then ESPN is responsible for creating any negative image of the sport." 

NOW, that is classic explanation for a way of shifting the blame.

Just maybe, ESPN has had enough comments from other TRUE PROFESSIONALS and VIEWERS regarding the past antics of Ike and this is their way of getting the message to him.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Lots of Maybes that can be drawn from this situation.

Maybe we should all just quit talking about it.


----------



## crappies4ever

absolutely crankus, lets all just agree to have our own opinions. how bout this warm weather


----------



## Reel Thing

Just goes to show how the Media trys to manipulate our veiws
Remember the changing of the times 
What if
Buddie Holly 
Elvis
The Beatles
The Stones
and a host of other contriversial people that decided to do their own thing
Did everything their critics wanted to them to do
They were in the public eye 
Just another generation gap thing
It will pass and there will be another phase to follow right behind it.
There is a button as well that will change the channel
Such is life
George


----------



## fishin4five

I'm not trying to shift the blame. I don't really care about the fate of Ike. 

There could be much more to it than IKE swearing and kicking a pole. Or is there? Is it just a guy getting upset.

So don't get so fired up. Entertain the thought. Take a step back. Wake up. Think about it. That's all I'm asking.

Let's Go fish.

I'm with maximus.


----------



## DaleM

I can only hope this thread dies. Way to much energy wasted on this subject. Time to move on to better things.


----------



## Big Daddy

I think everyone has done a pretty good job in discussing the issue here. With so many differing opinions, please try not to make it a personal thing. I know the intention isn't there, but it is sliding a little. 

All in all though, I think everyone has stated their opinions well, and have not taken personal jabs. Great job, guys, and thank you.


----------



## crappies4ever

DaleM got ur boat ready yet?????


----------



## jshbuckeye

All in all he can swear or break dance in my boat. I think he could of picked a more suitable object to take his frustration out on other then the American Flag. I have the same feeling for some of the ball players that dont want to leave the dugout during the National Anthim go back to the locker room or ride the pine.
________
Yamaha Y125Z History


----------



## DaleM

Not yet, but it won't be long. I actually want to sell the Champion boat and get something deeper that I can relax and just fish in. Know anyone that want a GREAT deal on a 19' bass boat let me know.


----------



## Berry

We can either like or hate Ike, everyone has a right to their personal beliefs.

The fact is that ESPN is does not believe bass fishing is a true sport to them is is nothing but entertainment. They need a bad boy and Ike has allowed his action to be their villian. If ESPN truely held fishing as a sport then why do the not cover the FLW or Federation tournys. It would be like them only covering the national league in baseball.

Ike can fish but he has also tried to market him self to a wide range of followers. Personnal I do believe he has help pro bass fishing by given the average angler someone to support or hate. If it wasn't for Ike we would not be talking about the classic.

Just think with ESPN we all have the fishing genuis of Byron V to keep us informed.


----------



## crappies4ever

Dale i bought a 14ft. deep v aluminum boat last year best thing i ever bought just so much more versatile


----------



## DaleM

I'm looking at at least a 16' wide/deep also. Your right time to relax after years of hard fishing.


----------



## Cull'in

Ike really won me over in Pittsburgh last summer when he was signing autographs for kids. Not a single child that wanted something signed left unhappy, all this while a few other "big timers" walked on by and just waved at outstretched hands.


----------



## "J"

ESPN and Ike both got what was comming. For my two cents ESPN is the downfall of BASS and Ray Scoot sold out for a few bucks, but will never get BASS back to where it once was. I'm seriously thinking of stopping my subscription. ESPN and bass are like porche and yugo purely no class.


----------



## DaleM

"J" I did just that this year. They raised the cost to an outragious price and you get a few trinkets for it. The magazine has also got smaller and doesn't have half the articles it use to. after years and years I won't subscribe again.


----------



## "J"

I know what you mean you get less and get charged more, just like what they did to the federation members, all items go to a vote and ESPN knew it but still tried to get the federation reps to raise the membership dues with out a vote to heck with the by-laws we want it and looked what happened they lost countless loyal members/fans and they all went to the FLW. So the sooner everyone relizes that ESPN has more in common with the sports elite then the average guy fishing tourneys the better off you'll be.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Ike will turn out alright. Unfortunate and not smart, but the sponsors always come back. Look at John Daly and Kobe Bryant -- alcholism, adultry, domestic violence -- and their sponsors came back after "time healed" and they became accepted again with some of the fans. Ricky Williams is (was?) back in the NFL after smoking more pot than cheech and chong. The advertisers know that many like a 'flawed personality' over a 100% clean individual. As long as he doesn't use the "big taboo" (racism), he will land on his feet. I didn't hear him blame the boat problems on a stinkin' _________ (insert minoriity here), so he didn't cross that line (like Fuzzy Zoeller, Howard Cosell, etc.).

I agree that ESPN's handling of sports/events which they buy (BASS, PBA bowling, WSOP poker) do more to hurt than help the sport or event. They must think that making these events "hip" (WWE-style, as mentioned above) is a good formula since they do it with each one that is purchased. Maybe if I was a teenager it would be more "cool". It will be interesting to see what they do with Monday night football. The announcers will probably mix it up more than in the past.


----------



## Net

Good point about what ESPN did to PBA Bowling. I applaud the fact that ESPN salvaged the PBA telecasts from the crapper but you gotta laugh at how they try to jazz them up with the smoke, strobe lights and endless commentary. Oh well. I just tivo my way to the actual bowling part and put the tv on mute. Unfortunately, the bassmasters classic telecast didn't have any actual fishing to fast forward to.

Ragarding the Iconelli incident, when I first saw that replay I couldn't understand what all the fuss was about....until the end where you see Old Glory go in the drink. I'm like, oh man that ain't gonna play well with this crowd. Guess I was right.


----------



## Procraftboats21

any thoughts on who might pick up IKE? I was thinking Skeeter considering yammy is his outboard sponser.


----------



## Shortdrift

I think Tracker would be more his style.


----------



## BornToFish

How about Gambler? They have a Dale Earnhardt special edition boat. While Dale would have never done something so childish, he was considered a " Bad Boy" of Nascar.>BornToFish


----------



## crankus_maximus

Considering KVD is sponsored by Nitro (which Tracker makes), I would consider that to be a compliment.


----------



## Shortdrift

I could have sworn I said Tracker, not Nitro.  No comparison.


----------



## Saildog

When I played football, my dad taught me not to over-celebrate touchdowns. He used to say, "When you get in the endzone...act like you've been there before." Ike needs to learn to act like he's caught a fish before. Or ever killed a fish before.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

anyone find a link to the video clip yet? please!


----------



## crankus_maximus

You said Tracker. Tracker Boats (or BPS's holding company) owns and operates Nitro as well. Same level playing field. KVD is sponsored by Nitro. So, they'd be pretty much team mates. Now, wouldn't that be something. I'm sure that's what you meant....


----------



## River Walker

Yes,I'm sure that's what Ron meant.Nitro represents the elite line of Tracker boats,just like KVD represents the elite of bass pros.Tracker is more of an entry level boat,in other words,not in the same league as Nitro,same as when comparing Ike and KVD.Great comparison SD!


----------



## Shortdrift

crankus_maximus said:


> You said Tracker. Tracker Boats (or BPS's holding company) owns and operates Nitro as well. Same level playing field. KVD is sponsored by Nitro. So, they'd be pretty much team mates. Now, wouldn't that be something. I'm sure that's what you meant....


No, there is no way I would ever put Ike on the same level as KVD or insult KVD by considering Ike as KVD's teamate. Also, there is no way I consider a Tracker on the same level as a Nitro. Lets see........GM produces the Chevy Cavalier so I guess it is on the same level as a Cadillac, right? The reason BPS owns both is to cover both ends of a non-level playing field. Entry (lower) level and professional (high) level, kinda like Ike and KVD in the same level of consideration.


----------



## Nipididdee

If you are missing Basscenter right now, your are missing Ike on his kness with only a Toyota hat on..... no empathy Mike, live and die by our decisions-thats a directors life at least!!!

nip


----------



## ncraft150

You could tell he didn't want to say what he was saying. At least he's getting a little smarter. He'll bounce back. Probably be in a new Skeeter. I hear they are hurting pretty bad for business and he allready has the Yamaha sponsor.


----------



## RANGER 422

What Happened To All Of You That Said That He Did Nothing Wrong???? Cat Got Your Tongue Or What??? Now That He Has Said On National Tv That He Was Wrong Are You Going To Change Your Tone To His?? Are You Going To Say Now That He Was Wrong??? We All Tried To Tell You In The Beginning That This Was A Bad Thing He Did, But Nooooooo You Said He Had All The Right To Do What He Did. You Better Read That Letter That Mike Jones Wrote, The One Nip Put On Here!!!! That Is True As It Gets. This Dude Is Going To Get What He Has Coming To Him From All The Other Pros. Like They Say He Is On The Top 10 Most Hated List And After This I Am Sure He Rose To The Top. Maybe You All Should Send Him A Couple Bucks, He Is Going To Need It. I Dont Like Him But I Would Pitch In A Buck To Keep Somebody From Going Hungry..


----------



## Bass_turd

I really like Ike and am not afraid to say it. He has done alot for the sport of bass fishing by bringing the attention it takes to put the eye on the sport. After that the sponsers will see all the other great anglers and sponsership will follow to who is deserving. Someone will pick up Ike and he will still make a lot of money. I can only dream of being Ike, I would love to fish for a living. He never misses a chances to talk to the kids or sign anything. That is why the kids like him. And is that all bad?? Our kids should get their idea of right and wrong from us, not by watching Ike. He just helped us show our kids what not to do. It takes all kinds of people to make this world go around and people like Ike are all over the place. He is just in a place that everyone can see him.

ESPN wants ratings and if airing the Ike incident is going to get them the ratings they will show it. That ultimatly is what is going to move this sport forward. We need good and bad or it will be BORING.


----------



## Walter Adkins

I just read this thread from begining to end. This must be the first thread, in a long time, that is this long and has such a hot topic that has not gotten pulled because of ego's. Very good read guys. Now for my 1 cent worth. He knows he did something wrong and he is eating a large piece of humble pie. We will just have to hold on and see if he learns from his mistake. I never cared for his acts after catching a fish but I will not condem him because I am not perfect.


----------



## Cull'in

Nipididdee said:


> If you are missing Basscenter right now, your are missing Ike on his kness with only a Toyota hat on..... no empathy Mike, live and die by our decisions-thats a directors life at least!!!
> 
> nip


Why the grief for Toyota, afterall they are the official truck of B.A.S.S!
BTW, the heads on the Tundra are stamped with a big 'ole "GM".  

Ike may be a lot of things but un-American is not one of them.




Don't make me "go Ike" on you guys!


----------



## johnboy111711

amen cull'n very eloquently put


----------



## MAKtackle

That "GM" on those aluminum, double cam, 32 valves, cylinder heads, stand for "Great Machine" Atleast that what the Toyota instructors told us!


----------



## Nipididdee

lololol  

I was inferring Ike was only showing ONE sponsor on his person. 

He's pure American no question, even if from NJ- &Toyota or not.

The flag thing really never meant nada to me anyway- I beleive him when he says he never thought about the flag thing. Everything else.... Ike's a mess on PR viewpoint.

As a an ex-far left young Democrat- now poised in the middle with baldness and age, the committed civil servancy of my soul would still love to go IKE on W

I'm guessing this thread has now just met closed status...  Thank God!

Let's close with vision from my crystal ball........ "Ike who?"

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## DaleM

It hasn't yet but continue the politics and it will meet that status really fast.  This thread has gone pretty well considering the topic. Lets keep it going as it has been. Thanks.


----------



## johnboy111711

great post rory... in many many ways


----------



## Nipididdee

ROTFLOL  - thanks Dale- stuck my big toe in the water, felt the chill. 

If Dale is trusting us, we are definately doing something right! Good bless the USA and OGF!


----------



## DaleM

You can bet on that!. I've been watching it from the start. Thought about posting but it's been fun to read all the different opinions. Your post wasn't bad. I did edit one though, to keep the thread open. Good job guys discussing??? this.


----------



## Cull'in

Sorry guys, don't want this to get ugly at all! I guess it's the seldom seen "Ike" side of me show'in through!

Just wait 'till I get you out on the boat Nip!!!

I love this site but I am ready to go fish'in and get away from the 'puter for awhile.


----------



## fishin4five

It's all a big circle of green paper.

What's wrong with Toyota? The taught U.S. manufacturing a thing or too. I had never heard of Toyota being powered by GM. That's awesome. I love my chevy trucks. Keep in mind GM also buys its share of Honda motors, especially 6 cylinders since they can't figure out how to make a decent one themselves. The V6 in my truck supports that claim. I can't wait to get a bigger truck this year. And lets not even begin to talk about GM 4 cylinders.

This country wouldn't be what it is today with out foreign companies.


----------



## fishin4five

Nip - you worry me sometimes with your crystal ball talk and stuff. I like the new boat! ...wish I knew when I am getting mine back.

It will be interesting to see what happens to IKE. 

It will be more interesting to see what this warm weather will bring us...hopefully lots of tight lines and wind burn!

Quickly, someone put together an open for this Saturday!


----------



## ranger487

The report is IKE has been spotted in Mexico with his Ranger boat 

in front of his hotel room he had to by it though. That is were the first elite series event is at. everybody likes IKE

Mark


----------



## cedar1

I'm sorry if this war already said,but , is'nt it a shame that Lukes' win is being overshadowed by all this Ike garbage.


----------



## DaleM

cedar1 said:


> I'm sorry if this was already said,but , is'nt it a shame that Lukes' win is being overshadowed by all this Ike garbage.


Great statement!!


----------

